# L'Ecorche Lite - Free artistic anatomy app on iTunes will be for desktop and Android



## Arshes Nei (May 19, 2012)

This was a kickstarter project that hit fruition

Right now the app is up for iPod/iPhone/iPad

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lecorche-lite/id526258791?mt=8


Right now it's a bit slow and hasn't hit full potential yet, but it's a great app for studying artistic anatomy.

You can see the original pitch on kickstarter

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397037025/lecorche-classical-anatomy-for-artists


----------

